# Help with Windows/WinSxS ...



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi!

Last night after running a full scan with Windows Defender the following message box came up:

C:\Windows\WinSxS\wow64_microsoft-windows-i..micronverter-enduser and then a lot of letters and numbers ending with \html.iec

Below it stated to send the page to help microsoft to determine if item is malicious. I sent the page.

Could someone please tell me what this is? I did a search and read that it is necessary but it can slow down the computer and make it crash, which my computer has been doing frequently lately. Also read about using Disc Clean up to help get more disc space and one site had a download to fix the problem. 

I don't know what to do and didn't want to download something from a site I knew nothing about. 

Any help will be so greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

Binkie


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

I would use the Windows Disc Clean Up feature, it would be the safest route to go.

Make sure to check the Windows Update Cleanup check box.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the response and help, alpenadiver!

I went into the disc cleanup but being the computer dummy that I am, I didn't know if I was supposed to check anymore of the boxes than were already checked. Should I check all the boxes or leave it the way it came up, which included the disc cleanup update?

I really appreciate your help!

Binkie


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You should check everything. for a more comprehensive tool try Temp File Cleaner.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello

*SFC /SCANNOW*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.
*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Run* => Inside the run box copy and paste the following command:

```
cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
```

Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt*, please rename this file to CBS_{Insert forum username here}_{insert todays Date here}.txt For example "CBS_Go The Power_1803.txt"
Please upload *CBS_{Username}_{Date}.txt* to this thread.
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or One Drive


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

The scan stated that there were corrupt files but was unable to fix them.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Something went wrong with the log.

*Export CBS folder*


Right click on the







button
Click on *File Explorer*
Double-click on the *C: drive*, scroll down to, and double click on the *Windows* folder.
Find and double click on the *Logs* folder.
Right-click on the *CBS *folder, and select *Copy*.
Go back to your *Desktop*, right-click on it, and select *Paste*. You should now see a copy of the CBS folder appear on your Desktop called *CBS*.
Right-click on this new folder, and navigate through *Send to*, and select *Compressed (zipped) folder*.
A new file, also called *CBS *(CBS.zip), but this time with a different icon, will be created.
Please rename this file to CBS_{Insert forum username here}_{insert todays Date here}.zip For example "CBS_Go The Power_1803.Zip"
 Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or One Drive


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know why it keeps coming up ... .Zip.zip???? Even tried leaving off the .zip when renaming the file and it sill comes up .Zip.zip


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Also, the zip file is too large and I don't know understand the how to upload via Dropbox or One Drive. Are the instructions for W7? Could W8.1 be different somehow?


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

If the result from sfc /scannow shows corrupt files that can't be fixed via sfc, try the command below from the Administrator command prompt:

DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /Restore-Health

Be sure to include blanks after DISM, Online and Cleanup-Image. The DISM command will take some time to run. When it finishes, run 

sfc /scannow 

again from the Administrator command prompt to see if the problems have been resolved.

Hope this helps ...


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all your help, Go To The Power!

Texas Bandit, Yes, the result from the sfc/scannow does show that I have corrupt files that cannot be fixed. Will go try your suggestion.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Texas Bandit, The DISM /Online... didn't work. Sorry to be so dumb, but exactly how do I run the the SFCfix.exe from the admin. command prompt? Do I type SFCfix.exe in the admin. command prompt box?

Thanks
Binkie


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Have you already downloaded SFCFix.exe? If not, download it from 

http://www.sysnative.com/niemiro/apps/SFCFix.exe

Click "Save". Then just click on the download, and it should run. After it completes, you should run sfc /scannow again to see if it fixed the corruption.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

I ran the SFCFix and it instructed me to upload the SFCfix log file since it needed to be fixed manually.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I wish I could help further, but that's all I know to do. Perhaps someone else on the forum will have a suggestion. At least we have one fixed! Sorry we could not get all of 'em.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all your help TimeBandit,. I appreciate everything you tried to to do for me.

Binkie


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

One more thing ... have you run CHKDSK? It is run from the Administrator prompt. If it detects errors on the hard drive, they will be reported but not fixed. To fix the errors, you run CHKDSK /R. This process can take a long time. Once it is started, do not interrupt it or more errors can be created. That's all I can think of. Wish we could have gotten all of 'em!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Please be patient, and I think GTP may have some ideas for you, but it may take a little time.


----------



## binkie99 (Mar 13, 2012)

TimeBandit, No. I haven't run Chk/DSK/s. I don't know what that is. Again, Thanks!

Joeten, I'm happy to wait. Thanks!

Binkie


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is about chkdsk, just so you can learn what it is and what it does CHKDSK - Check a Drive for Errors in Windows 8


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Can you please run the following:

*SFCFix script*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.


Download *SFCFix.exe* (by niemiro) and save this to your *Desktop*.
Go to your desktop and right click on the background -> Select *New *-> *Text Document* -> Name this file *SFCFixScript.txt*.
Open up *SFCFixScript.txt* and copy all of the following text inside the code box below and paste it into SFCFixScript.txt.

```
Trace::
amd64_microsoft-windows-u..ed-telemetry-client_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17807_none_910ac2c6daa01c43
```

Click on *File* -> *Save*. Close out of SFCFixScript.txt.
Save any open documents and *close* all open windows.
On your *Desktop*, you should see two files: *SFCFix.exe* and *SFCFixScript.txt*.
*Drag* the file *SFCFixScript.txt* onto the file *SFCFix.exe* and *release* it.
SFCFix will now process the script.
Upon completion, a file should be created on your *Desktop*: *SFCFix.txt*.
*Copy (Ctrl+C)* and *Paste (Ctrl+V)* the contents of this file into your next post for me to analyse please - put [code][/code] tags around the log to break up the text.


----------

